# Fixing A Gurgling Or Leaking Protank. Fyi



## TylerD

http://godofsteam.wordpress.com/2013/07/12/how-to-fix-kanger-evod-leakinggurgling-issues/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Thanks @TylerD. Very good tutorial. Have made a pdf should someone wish to download it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Riaz

i did all the things he did and mine still leaks and gurgles


----------



## vaalboy

Riaz said:


> i did all the things he did and mine still leaks and gurgles



Same here, eventually got so GATVOL I misappropriated my wife's mini and it was loads better but it killed me having to refill so often. I've changed to iclear 30b's which has the same capacity as my gurgling kangers. Time will tell if they any better, but I'm def not a kanger fan anymore.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Strange. I have no probs with mine. Been posting here for a long time to just turn the silicone tube around. I never get leaks since. 
I think you guys are too hasty in screwing the bat onto the tank. This will make a kink in the tube and cause the leak. I only use 1 tube turned around. Screw it back and forth slowly with small gains on the thread to get it to seat properly.
Otherwise you can place it manually over the shaft of the coil with your pinky finger tip until you feel it plop into place. Small opening down.


----------



## ShaneW

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Strange. I have no probs with mine. Been posting here for a long time to just turn the silicone tube around. I never get leaks since.
> I think you guys are too hasty in screwing the bat onto the tank. This will make a kink in the tube and cause the leak. I only use 1 tube turned around. Screw it back and forth slowly with small gains on the thread to get it to seat properly.
> Otherwise you can place it manually over the shaft of the coil with your pinky finger tip until you feel it plop into place. Small opening down.


Thanks @Johnny2Puffs I think your solution just solved my problem


----------

